# CFB Preseason Top 15 Poll (1 of many polls)



## kevina (Jul 4, 2009)

http://www.wwl.com/College-Football--Pre-Season-Top-15-/4732949

WWL's Deke Bellavia has compiled his top 15 teams in college football. Here is the list followed by his reasons for the rankings.

1. Florida 
2. Texas 
3. USC 
4. Oklahoma 
5. Va. Tech 
6. Ohio State 
7. Ole Miss 
8. Oklahoma State 
9. Alabama 
10. Penn State 
11. LSU 
12. Cal 
13. Georgia Tech 
14. BYU 
15. Georgia

1. Florida � The Gators are loaded and they have the best player in the nation on their side. Tebow could go down as the greatest CFB player ever, if he leads the Gators to another national title.

2. Texas � The Longhorns have the majority of their O-Line back and QB Colt McCoy. This group should be the cream of the crop in the Big XII this season. With 16 starters back, Texas should make it to the title game.

3. USC � Yes they have a boat load of talent and a soft schedule. So look for another Pac-10 Title and a possible trip to the BCS Title Game.

4. Oklahoma � Sam Bradford is back, but the Sooners have some gaps to fill on the O-Line. Do these teams play defense in the Big XII? OU has nine back on D, so this could be their year to stop the competition.

5. Va. Tech � The Hokies are an experienced bunch that can dominate, if they gel. QB Tyrod Taylor can be a Heisman candidate, if he can pass the ball better. Also, expect RB Darren Evans to have a huge season. It won't take this group long to see if they're ready for the big time--they open with Alabama on September 5th in the ATL.

6. Ohio State � The Buckeyes did lose a lot, but they have the most athletic QB in the Big Ten�and Jim Tressel can coach--at least against Big Ten teams that is. USC comes to town in week two, then Illinois and Juice Williams are at the horse shoe two weeks later. Like it or not, if the Buckeyes win those games, they may run the table.

7. Ole Miss � The Rebels are for real and they should win the SEC West. They have size and speed on both sides of the ball, and the passing QB in the SEC in Jevan Sneed. Houston Nutt has a defense that can dominate. And, look for DE Greg Hardy and Patrick Trahan to be All-American candidates. Hotty Toddy they�re Ole Miss by Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----!

8. Oklahoma State � The Cowboys will score and score a lot. QB Zac Robinson is back and his primary targets are back in the fold as well--Dez Bryant and Demarcus Conner. RB Kendall Hunter averaged 6.5 yards per carry last season and he could rush for 2,000-yards in 2009. The Cowboys do have six back on defense, but who cares!

9. Alabama � Alabama could be better than last season for two reasons � their defense and Julio Jones. Bama has nine back on defense and they have the best front seven in the nation. RB Mark Ingram is back, and so is Jones, so the Tide have playmakers on both sides of the ball and the best defensive dude in the game in ole St. Nick. Watch out for incoming freshman RB Trent Richardson.  He is going to be a great one! Alabama should be 5-0, when they head to Oxford to take on Ole Miss. A win over the Rebels could have the Tide back in ATL again in 2009!

10. Penn State � The Lions were so close last season, but thanks goodness Iowa beat them, because they would have gotten crushed in the title game. RB Evan Royster is the best returning back in the Big Ten and QB Daryll Clark can beat you with his arm and legs. The key will be how well the Lions D-Line adapts. Only four starters are back this season on defense, and if they gel, the Lions could win the Big Ten.

11. LSU � The Tigers are in a close race in the SEC West with Ole Miss and Alabama. LSU matches talent with those teams, but they'll have to win both of those games on the road. The addition of Defensive Coordinator John Chavis is the biggest move in the conference. Chavis has some serious talent to work with, and if the defense plays well, the Tigers could be 6-0, when the defending national champs come to town for what is sure to be another exciting Saturday Night in Death Valley!

12. California � The Bears could win the Pac-10 this season. Coach Jeff Tedford is one of the nation's best, and the Bears will be able to run the ball, and they have eight starters back in defense. RB Jahvid Best had an amazing season last year with an average of 8.1-yards per carry. The Bears season will come down to a four week stretch that features a road game at Oregon; home date with USC; followed by an off week; and a trip to UCLA. 

13. Georgia Tech � Coach Paul Johnson had his team in national title contention talks going into the bowl season, before LSU thumped the Yellow Jackets. But even with a poor outing against the Tigers, Ga. Tech is going to be hard to beat. They have to get healthy, but with ten back in offense and eight on defense, the Rambling Wreck could be BCS bound. They will be the nation's best rushing team this season and it won't be close.

14. BYU � You know there's going to be a BCS Buster out there again, and this year I like BYU. The Cougars have won ten or more games in each of the last three seasons, and they can make it to the BCS Title Game with no questions, if they win all their games. The Cougars have added some teeth to their schedule with Oklahoma and Florida State on the schedule. 

15. Georgia � Whenever the Bulldogs are not in the conversation, their coach gets everyone talking. The Dogs have seven back on offense and eight on defense, but their schedule is a tough one. UGA opens the season at Oklahoma State; then back home for South Carolina--before Arkansas, Arizona State and LSU show up on the schedule. WR AJ Green should ease the pressure off QB Joe Cox, and RB Caleb King could be ready to breakout. A nine or ten win season would not surprise me at all with a major upset or two along the way.

Join "Big Chief" Deke Bellavia and "the Cajun Cannon" Bobby Hebert for SportsTalk weekdays 4 til 8pm on WWL-AM-FM-and WWL.com THE News, Talk & Sports LEADER!


----------



## creekbender (Jul 4, 2009)

c'mon september !

GO DAWGS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 4, 2009)

"They will be the nation's best rushing team this season and it won't be close".

Goooooo Jackets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jul 4, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> "They will be the nation's best rushing team this season and it won't be close".
> 
> Goooooo Jackets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Jody - He failed to mention that GT would be the worst passing team in the country...


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 4, 2009)

greene_dawg said:


> Jody - He failed to mention that GT would be the worst passing team in the country...



Who needs to pass when you have The Diesel in the back field?


----------



## chadair (Jul 4, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Who needs to pass when you have The Diesel in the back field?



depends on ur defense


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jul 4, 2009)

chadair said:


> depends on ur defense



Now you're scaring me.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 4, 2009)

Obviously this guy doesn't know what he is talking about................................................................................












South Carolina is not in here!!!


Happy 4th everyone


----------



## ACguy (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't get the love for Texas . I don't see anything crazy.


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 4, 2009)

I think we are ALL ready for some college football!!!


----------



## ACguy (Jul 4, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> did you see them at all last year? They are for real...and brought back the majority of their team. They probably should have made the championship last year over OU............




I seen some of there games. OU deserved to be in the championship over Texas. Texas is and has been very overrated for years. Why are they for real? Besides the win over OU they did nothing that a championship team should do. I believe USC , UF and OU did alot better against top 25 ranked teams. Even PSU maybe have done better then Texas.

Beat 11th ranked OSU by 3 points
Lost to 12th ranked TT by 3 points
Beat 16th ranked Missouri by 25 points
Beat 18th ranked Okl.St. by 4 points


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I seen some of there games. OU deserved to be in the championship over Texas. Texas is and has been very overrated for years. Why are they for real? Besides the win over OU they did nothing that a championship team should do. I believe USC , UF and OU did alot better against top 25 ranked teams. Even PSU maybe have done better then Texas.
> 
> Beat 11th ranked OSU by 3 points
> Lost to 12th ranked TT by 3 points
> ...



I would think finishing in the top 10 most years for the last 8-10 years, winning a national championship in the last decade,  and having numerous heisman candidates recently with one winning would dismiss most any team from being "overrated for years".  

Gators won... everybody else lost... time for a new season.


----------



## ACguy (Jul 5, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> I would think finishing in the top 10 most years for the last 8-10 years, winning a national championship in the last decade,  and having numerous heisman candidates recently with one winning would dismiss most any team from being "overrated for years".
> 
> Gators won... everybody else lost... time for a new season.



You could say all of the same things about OSU yet they get no respect anymore . 2 conference championships in 13 years is not impressive. Texas Looks good because they have played weak teams in there bowl games OSU , Arizona St and Iowa . The team that rules the big 12 has struggled against top teams , so I don't see how Texas would not do the same.

Your right its  a new season . Maybe Texas will play UF and we can see how good they are.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 5, 2009)

9. Alabama � Alabama could be better than last season for two reasons � their defense and Julio Jones. Bama has nine back on defense and they have the best front seven in the nation. RB Mark Ingram is back, and so is Jones, so the Tide have playmakers on both sides of the ball and the best defensive dude in the game in ole St. Nick. Watch out for incoming freshman RB Trent Richardson. He is going to be a great one! Alabama should be 5-0, when they head to Oxford to take on Ole Miss. A win over the Rebels could have the Tide back in ATL again in 2009!



I am glad that this guy thinks that Bama will be 5-0 going in against the Rebs but yet he still list VA Tech ahead of us and we will have to beat them to be 5-0 going in. I guess he thinks VA Tech loses the opener and then runs the table and Bama falls off.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 5, 2009)

ACguy said:


> You could say all of the same things about OSU yet they get no respect anymore . 2 conference championships in 13 years is not impressive. Texas Looks good because they have played weak teams in there bowl games OSU , Arizona St and Iowa . The team that rules the big 12 has struggled against top teams , so I don't see how Texas would not do the same.
> 
> Your right its  a new season . Maybe Texas will play UF and we can see how good they are.



Your opinion is good,  however I feel your comparison is not.  I could argue that OSU has struggled against top teams.  I could also argue that most seasons the big 12 has 3 teams equal to OSU.  I don't agree that they play weak teams.  I agree they do not play in a conference as good as the SEC in most years.  Last year I argued the big 12 was equal or better than the SEC.  I still think that top to bottom given the "bounces" that can go on in any football game that the big 12 is in some years the equal of the SEC.    

Since the Gators beat the Sooners I will go ahead and say I was wrong just to avoid any further argument...  however  the boys of the big 12 play some football and if you want to avenge the SEC direct it towards the pac-10.  They are the ones that think they are gods and really have only have 1 team.  By the way I picked florida to beat the sooners.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 5, 2009)

I think a lot of us were waaaaayyyyyy ahead of the experts. Looking at #4 Oklahoma he says "Do these teams play defense in the Big XXII ?.  I do recall plenty of us saying the same thing last year when there was so much talk about the Big XXII passing the SEC as the top conference......welcome aboard pundits .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 5, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> I think we are ALL ready for some college football!!!


 
You've got that right..


----------



## Sugar HillDawg (Jul 5, 2009)

Tech will be the best rushing team and the WORST rush defense team in the country.I can believe Tech is ranked that high with their ENTIRE defensive line gone!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like the polls in the preseason mags for the most part.  I for one am glad that nobody thinks we will be very good.  I can't wait!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 6, 2009)

Sugar HillDawg said:


> Tech will be the best rushing team and the WORST rush defense team in the country.I can believe Tech is ranked that high with their ENTIRE defensive line gone!!



I guess "entire" means something different in Sugar Hill than it does everywhere else in the country.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 6, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I guess "entire" means something different in Sugar Hill than it does everywhere else in the country.


 
It has in the past, even with other's of a similar name. If you'll notice, the Dawg Fans think highly of their 10 year and nothing team.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jul 6, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> I have always been a Trojan fan and love Pete Carroll. They are for real and have been since he's been in L.A...



Yep, lots of rich west coast booster types with deep pockets out in Los Angles.  Players like Reggie Bush don't come cheap.  That $300,000 he "earned" as a Trojan is just a drop in the bucket though compared to what he gets now. 

C'mon September, daddy needs a football fix.


----------



## Tim L (Jul 6, 2009)

Naaaaw...that poll is bogus, who do they think their fooling, Georgia Tech at number 13, get real....any poll that doesn't have Georgia Tech ranked number 1 and doesn't predict them to win the national championship isn't worth the paper it is written on..

Remember when Carrollton High used to run that Notre Dame box, big ol 250 pound linemen (back then that was big in high school) and nothing but big hosses in the backfield??  I think some years coach Greshams teams didn't throw five passes all year...By the middle of the second quarter the defenses from the other schools would be running in panick in the other direction; in fact the players on the defense from Mt Zion started crying they were so scared..!

Thats the way it will be for GT this year...opposing defenses will either run in the other direction, crying, or will run out of bounds once they see that triple option hurdling towards them..


----------



## riprap (Jul 6, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Naaaaw...that poll is bogus, who do they think their fooling, Georgia Tech at number 13, get real....any poll that doesn't have Georgia Tech ranked number 1 and doesn't predict them to win the national championship isn't worth the paper it is written on..
> 
> Remember when Carrollton High used to run that Notre Dame box, big ol 250 pound linemen (back then that was big in high school) and nothing but big hosses in the backfield??  I think some years coach Greshams teams didn't throw five passes all year...By the middle of the second quarter the defenses from the other schools would be running in panick in the other direction; in fact the players on the defense from Mt Zion started crying they were so scared..!
> 
> Thats the way it will be for GT this year...opposing defenses will either run in the other direction, crying, or will run out of bounds once they see that triple option hurdling towards them..


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Jul 6, 2009)

well...Florida did score fewer points against Oklahoma than ANY Sec team they played all year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 6, 2009)

Rouster said:


> Naaaaw...that poll is bogus, who do they think their fooling, Georgia Tech at number 13, get real....any poll that doesn't have Georgia Tech ranked number 1 and doesn't predict them to win the national championship isn't worth the paper it is written on..
> 
> Remember when Carrollton High used to run that Notre Dame box, big ol 250 pound linemen (back then that was big in high school) and nothing but big hosses in the backfield??  I think some years coach Greshams teams didn't throw five passes all year...By the middle of the second quarter the defenses from the other schools would be running in panick in the other direction; in fact the players on the defense from Mt Zion started crying they were so scared..!
> 
> Thats the way it will be for GT this year...opposing defenses will either run in the other direction, crying, or will run out of bounds once they see that triple option hurdling towards them..



I enjoyed that one.  Well played.  Stand by for buzzing.


----------



## kevina (Jul 6, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Looks like the polls in the preseason mags for the most part.  I for one am glad that nobody thinks we will be very good.  I can't wait!!



Preseason polls are a guessing game based on returning starters and many times are not accurate, but I do not need to tell you that after what happened last year


----------



## PWalls (Jul 6, 2009)

kevina said:


> Preseason polls are a guessing game based on returning starters and many times are not accurate, but I do not need to tell you that after what happened last year



Still gives us stuff to talk about though.


----------



## crossbreed (Jul 6, 2009)

go gators


----------



## bullgator (Jul 6, 2009)

Polls are useless at this point. However they do give us something to talk about during hot boring summers


----------



## Mako22 (Jul 6, 2009)

That poll is pure garbage because my Noles belong in there and they got left out! Teblow is the furthest thing from the greatest college football player ever and he will never make it in the NFL, born loser, nothing but a cry baby.


----------



## kevina (Jul 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> That poll is pure garbage because my Noles belong in there and they got left out! Teblow is the furthest thing from the greatest college football player ever and he will never make it in the NFL, born loser, nothing but a cry baby.



Tebow was not recruited by the Gators to be a good NFL QB. Tebow was recruited by the Gators to beat FSU year in and year out. What kind of job do you think he is doing with that task?

I am not a Gator fan, but your post was lame and I could not help myself!


RTR!!


----------



## gblrklr (Jul 6, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> That poll is pure garbage because my Noles belong in there and they got left out! Teblow is the furthest thing from the greatest college football player ever and he will never make it in the NFL, born loser, nothing but a cry baby.


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpKH7a2PFEE&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lpKH7a2PFEE&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## ACguy (Jul 6, 2009)

KrazieJacket95 said:


> Your opinion is good,  however I feel your comparison is not. * I could argue that OSU has struggled against top teams.*  I could also argue that most seasons the big 12 has 3 teams equal to OSU.  I don't agree that they play weak teams.  I agree they do not play in a conference as good as the SEC in most years.  Last year I argued the big 12 was equal or better than the SEC.  I still think that top to bottom given the "bounces" that can go on in any football game that the big 12 is in some years the equal of the SEC.
> 
> Since the Gators beat the Sooners I will go ahead and say I was wrong just to avoid any further argument...  however  the boys of the big 12 play some football and if you want to avenge the SEC direct it towards the pac-10.  They are the ones that think they are gods and really have only have 1 team.  By the way I picked florida to beat the sooners.



I said Texas looks good because of the weak teams they play in there *bowl games* . You agree that OSU struggles against good teams , yet they almost beat Texas last year when Texas was hyped up to be a championship contender . In 2006 OSU beat Texas 24-7 . In 2006 Texas almost lost to Iowa who was 6-6 overall and 2-6 in the big 10. 

I think Ole Miss beating TT did a better job of proving the SEC is still the best. The top 5 teams in the big 12 last year all looked bad in there bowl games .  I think this year should be the last year the big 12 is over hyped. I think the top teams will struggle again and the top QBs will be in the NFL next year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2009)

ACguy said:


> I said Texas looks good because of the weak teams they play in there *bowl games* . You agree that OSU struggles against good teams , yet they almost beat Texas last year when Texas was hyped up to be a championship contender . In 2006 OSU beat Texas 24-7 . In 2006 Texas almost lost to Iowa who was 6-6 overall and 2-6 in the big 10.
> 
> I think Ole Miss beating TT did a better job of proving the SEC is still the best. The top 5 teams in the big 12 last year all looked bad in there bowl games .  I think this year should be the last year the big 12 is over hyped. I think the top teams will struggle again and the top QBs will be in the NFL next year.




So what is your opinion of USC?  The same sorry Texas program beat them for the NC.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 7, 2009)

Where are my Noles?  

Obama spoiled me with his entitlement rhetoric I guess...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 7, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> So what is your opinion of USC?  The same sorry Texas program beat them for the NC.



I do not pretend that Texas or USC play the same tough schedule week in, week out as a top tier SEC school, however, I am of the opinion that both Texas and USC could still win NC's if they were in the SEC.  Both of those schools have immense talent and great coaches and when they play big games, they (99% of the time) bring the wood.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 7, 2009)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> I do not pretend that Texas or USC play the same tough schedule week in, week out as a top tier SEC school, however, I am of the opinion that both Texas and USC could still win NC's if they were in the SEC.  Both of those schools have immense talent and great coaches and when they play big games, they (99% of the time) bring the wood.



My point exactly.  It sounded like our swamp dwelling friend doesn't share that opinion though.  Or maybe he just doesn't want any love for anybody other than UF.

He has been dismissing Texas as a second rate program.  I dissagree.  I think their vicory over USC proves that as nobody would try to say that USC is a weak or second rate program.


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 7, 2009)

Texas has one heck of a program.  Texas and USC are top 5 programs in college football.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Texas has one heck of a program.  Texas and USC are top 5 programs in college football.



huh-uh, ACguy says otherwise


----------



## troutman34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I think anyone with a NC over the past five plus years and is constantly in the top 10 should be considered a dominate program.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> I think anyone with a NC over the past five plus years and is constantly in the top 10 should be considered a dominate program.



I agree


----------



## ACguy (Jul 7, 2009)

troutman34 said:


> Texas has one heck of a program.  Texas and USC are top 5 programs in college football.



Ok so who are the othere 3 top 5 programs ? I geuss I am the only one that thinks a great football program wins more then 1 conference championship in 10 years. I disagree with everyone on the idea that Texas would be great in the SEC too. Texas plays in a average conference and plays weak out of conference teams so they have great records.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 7, 2009)

ACguy said:


> *Ok so who are the othere 3 top 5 programs ? *I geuss I am the only one that thinks a great football program wins more then 1 conference championship in 10 years. I disagree with everyone on the idea that Texas would be great in the SEC too. Texas plays in a average conference and plays weak out of conference teams so they have great records.



The other 3 as of late in my book would probably be UF, LSU, and OU. Who exactly would you pick, Corso?


----------



## proside (Jul 7, 2009)

kevina said:


> Tebow was not recruited by the Gators to be a good NFL QB. Tebow was recruited by the Gators to beat FSU year in and year out. What kind of job do you think he is doing with that task?
> 
> *I am not a Gator fan, but your post was lame and I could not help myself!*
> 
> ...




You looked pretty good in Blue and Orange on the golf course monday!!!


----------



## ACguy (Jul 7, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> The other 3 as of late in my book would probably be UF, LSU, and OU. Who exactly would you pick, Corso?



I have more of a top 4 . IMO USC , OU , UF and LSU are better then any other program. IMO Texas and OSU are even and don't belong in the same group as the other 4 . I think OSU has better rankings but they are 1-2 against Texas in the last few years. OSU's win was alot bigger 24-7 .


----------



## kevina (Jul 8, 2009)

proside said:


> You looked pretty good in Blue and Orange on the golf course monday!!!



I figured if I was going to be wading around in the water looking for my golf ball, I might as well look like a Gator

I enjoyed it and appreciate the invite. It doesn't look like it will be long before your wife is on the tour. You and me is a different story


----------



## gblrklr (Jul 8, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> gblrkr if we're gonna remind him of that, might as well show him more than just 1 highlight...



It appears that one was enough!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 8, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Polls are useless at this point. However they do give us something to talk about during hot boring summers



preseason polls are not useless for the teams, if you are ranked low in the preseason poll to start the year, it is hard to make your way to the top.  auburn knows a little about that.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jul 8, 2009)

kevina said:


> Tebow was recruited by the Gators to beat FSU year in and year out.



Well that depends on who you ask. For instance, if you ask Jevan Snead why Tebow was recruited by the Gators, he would tell you to be a LB. Ha ha ha


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 8, 2009)

Tebow...

UF football in 2010...

Knowing how everyone just loves Tebow, the NCAA will prolly grant him 5 or 6 more years of eligibility for being such a fine young gentleman...After all, he is the second coming you know.


----------



## fairhopebama (Jul 8, 2009)

proside said:


> You looked pretty good in Blue and Orange on the golf course monday!!!



Hopefully next time I am up that way we can all get together and get a round or two in. I will not be wearing blue and orange.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 8, 2009)

Even as a diehard Cane I recognize that Tebow is one of the great COLLEGE football players ever.  His talent is undeniable.  To openly take a team on his back to the National Title game is a story for ages.

Those of you who don't think Tex. is good, bookmark this post and bring it back up in a few months. They are going to be a dominant program...as they have been for a DECADE!!!

Nole fans, C'mon now, take off the garnet and gold glasses.  Your team is the picture of inconsistancy and mediocrity...same as my Canes.  To say your team is anything but rebuilding is pure rubbish spewed by bias and ignorrance. You are no longer the class of the ACC. As much as I hate to say it GT is passing you by.

**my picks..

Tex. vs UF in the Nat. Title game...  Tex by 3.  Sorry Gates, I just can't do it. My football brain says to pick you but the orange and green blood that runs in my veins just won't let me.

Good luck to everyone, I think this is going to be a great season.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 8, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Nole fans, C'mon now, take off the garnet and gold glasses.  Your team is the picture of inconsistancy and mediocrity...same as my Canes.  To say your team is anything but rebuilding is pure rubbish spewed by bias and ignorrance. You are no longer the class of the ACC. As much as I hate to say it GT is passing you by.



My glasses have been off since '03...but like Miami, I see the improvement slowly creeping up the past 2 years.  Last year was our best year in a while.  We're young and untested in a lot of areas, but I see '09 being a 10 win year for us (starting Labor Day ).

GT under PJ is good no doubt...but I don't see them eclipsing us.  We should've won last year in Atlanta (I know...ifa woulda shoulda coulda...).  The triple option is tough but can be defeated with speed.  VT is the class of the ACC right now.  Your guys ought to be a lot better this year too.  Should be a fun season fo sho.

And Tebow...yeah he's a stud.  I just get sick to my stomach when I hear his tear-filled speeches about "I won't let me team down again, blah blah blah".  Ready for him to move along and see how UF handles post-Tebow days.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 8, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Even as a diehard Cane I recognize that Tebow is one of the great COLLEGE football players ever.  His talent is undeniable.  To openly take a team on his back to the National Title game is a story for ages.
> 
> Those of you who don't think Tex. is good, bookmark this post and bring it back up in a few months. They are going to be a dominant program...as they have been for a DECADE!!!
> 
> ...



i'll agree that tebow is a great college qb, but he didn't do this on his own.  look at his supporting cast, he has a ton of talent around him.  you put tebow on a mediocre team and he isn't going to be the qb he has been for uf.  you have to have good blocking up front, good receivers and the te's have to be solid.  not to mention, the d has to be good enough to keep you in games.  bad d and all your efforts on offense are wasted.  that being said, i still don't feel his game will translate to the nfl.  

i agree on texas as well.  i think they play in a slightly weaker conference (most years), but they are loaded with talent and this year will be no different.  they are always a solid team under brown.  the state of texas, like the state of florida, is loaded with talent and ut pretty much picks and chooses who they want.  sure, other folks come in to the state and get their share, but mack brown has been great at keeping the majority of guys in state.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 8, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> And Tebow...yeah he's a stud.  I just get sick to my stomach when I hear his tear-filled speeches about "I won't let me team down again, blah blah blah".  Ready for him to move along and see how UF handles post-Tebow days.




when he moves on, you will still see a lot tears, but it will be from folks like proside.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Jul 8, 2009)

chiefosceola said:


> we should've won last year in atlanta (i know...ifa woulda shoulda coulda...).



lol...


----------



## Deadringer (Jul 9, 2009)

rex upshaw said:


> i'll agree that tebow is a great college qb, but he didn't do this on his own.  look at his supporting cast, he has a ton of talent around him.  you put tebow on a mediocre team and he isn't going to be the qb he has been for uf.  you have to have good blocking up front, good receivers and the te's have to be solid.  not to mention, the d has to be good enough to keep you in games.  bad d and all your efforts on offense are wasted.  that being said, i still don't feel his game will translate to the nfl.
> 
> And you have to think that Tebow is going to let up a little this year, as he aspires to play in the NFL.  He was the best player in the country as a sophomore, ran a lot less last year(injured his shoulder, and maybe leg/ankle as well if I remember correctly) and if the past serves as a hint to the future I don't think he will be as dominant this year.  He still has great talent and speed, but defenses will be able to key in on him more and more without the fear of the run.  Or at least a drawn up run play...


----------



## ACguy (Jul 9, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Tebow...
> 
> UF football in 2010...
> 
> Knowing how everyone just loves Tebow, the NCAA will prolly grant him 5 or 6 more years of eligibility for being such a fine young gentleman...After all, he is the second coming you know.



So you think FSU will be better then UF in 2010  ? Unless alot of JRs leave eary UF will return most of their team for 2010 .


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 10, 2009)

ACguy said:


> So you think FSU will be better then UF in 2010  ? Unless alot of JRs leave eary UF will return most of their team for 2010 .



Not likely...but I've been laughing (and crying) about my team for a few years now.  Just sayin that Florida won a bunch of games on Tebow's shoulders...so next year ought to be a bit more balanced.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jul 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> Looks like the polls in the preseason mags for the most part.  I for one am glad that nobody thinks we will be very good.  I can't wait!!



15th is not that bad and he said that you should be able to continue your 10 winning ways! 

That's pretty good, all things considered.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 10, 2009)

Jay Hughes said:


> 15th is not that bad and he said that you should be able to continue your 10 winning ways!
> 
> That's pretty good, all things considered.



I guess I just meant that I preferred being a little under the radar to what we had last year.  Clearly our coaches don't know how to manage that.  I'm not bashing our coaching staff, I'm just being honest.

It was also for the benefit of many of my fellow posters who insist that we will be lucky to win 8 games.  I hope their teams think just that way, right up until about mid way through the fourth quarter on the Saturday that we play them.


----------



## Jay Hughes (Jul 10, 2009)

South GA Dawg said:


> I guess I just meant that I preferred being a little under the radar to what we had last year.  Clearly our coaches don't know how to manage that.  I'm not bashing our coaching staff, I'm just being honest.
> 
> It was also for the benefit of many of my fellow posters who insist that we will be lucky to win 8 games.  I hope their teams think just that way, right up until about mid way through the fourth quarter on the Saturday that we play them.



I hear you man!  I think that the Dawgs will be ok this year.


----------



## Grand Slam (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm kinda concerned about UF's offense(not really cause I haven't given a crap about them since Spurrier left). The only reason is the OC left to go to MSU. As far as I know that was his offense. He's been with Meyer since the Bowling Green days and isn't Meyer more of a defensive guy. Could this be like Rich Rod leaving Clemson for WVU? They may not miss a beat, but there is that possibility of a decline in production. Just my thoughts.


----------



## chadair (Jul 11, 2009)

Grand Slam said:


> I'm kinda concerned about UF's offense(not really cause I haven't given a crap about them since Spurrier left). The only reason is the OC left to go to MSU. As far as I know that was his offense. He's been with Meyer since the Bowling Green days and isn't Meyer more of a defensive guy. Could this be like Rich Rod leaving Clemson for WVU? They may not miss a beat, but there is that possibility of a decline in production. Just my thoughts.



to answer  your question. NO! it was not Mullens offense, it is Meyers. Mullen was qb coach at Utah, and Boiling Green


----------



## kevina (Jul 11, 2009)

fairhope said:


> Hopefully next time I am up that way we can all get together and get a round or two in. I will not be wearing blue and orange.



I know I will see you and the boys in September
4 Suite Tix to the BAMA vs Va Tech


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 12, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> silly nole fan......you're still having nightmares of the nasty garnet field paint all over his white jersey as he slopped his way to annihilating you on your own field.......
> 
> we'll handle the post Tebow days just fine- and you'll see why when John Brantley gets on the field this season. He is the prototypical Meyer Spread QB and will be just fine. Combine him with the ever flow of 4.3 speed backs and WR's that keep turning down the old man in Tallahassee and come south to G-ville and you'll be crying this same river for the next 4 years.



Though I did sit though the monsoon that struck Tally that night and watched the 30 point defeat...I did get great joy out of Tebow eating Nole grass after one nice hit.  

Brantley may indeed turn out to be the perfect spread QB...but don't get too confident off scouting #s and practice reports alone.  Opposing defenses aren't quite as forgiving as your scrimmage squad.  And the prototypical Meyer QB can't barge his way through defenses like Tebow...so we'll see.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 13, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> yeah you got that right...........now i do think UF's scout D is probably up with more than half the ACC 1st team d's though.....
> .



Man, How do you fit your head through the door talking like that?  I didn't bring big enough boots to wade around in here if your gonna drop stuff like that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jul 13, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> Man, How do you fit your head through the door talking like that?  I didn't bring big enough boots to wade around in here if your gonna drop stuff like that.



You have to look at it a little differently.  These guys are riding real high.  I had one UF fan tell me the other day, and he was being completely serious, that UF would never lose another game to UGA and that they were just getting warmed up.  He told me with a straight face that Brantley was going to be just as good as Tebow and maybe even better.

He had brought me some work so I didn't want to laugh in his face.  I just grinned and said, "Sounds like you have it all figured out."  And got busy with what I had to do.  This same character asked me how I could pull for UGA and why I didn't become a Florida fan.  I just smiled and told him what he owed me.  You can't take it seriously.  Some, not all, but some of them think they are going to win the NC every year and that it will be that way from now on.  I don't blame anybody for enjoying success, but I just shake my head at some of this stuff.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 13, 2009)

True SGD.  After all...these gator guys have to have something to look forward to other than brushing their mullets or going home to their women wearin' tight fittin jorts.


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 14, 2009)

gatorb, my canes held uf to the lowest point total of the year..in a game that was closer than the score I'll take what I can get.

Not bad for an ACC D.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 14, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> gatorb, my canes held uf to the lowest point total of the year..in a game that was closer than the score I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Not bad for an ACC D.



Preach on!  

OVERALL, top to bottom...the ACC is better than the SEC.  We just don't have the power players at the top right now.


----------



## bullgator (Jul 14, 2009)

tjl1388 said:


> gatorb, my canes held uf to the lowest point total of the year..in a game that was closer than the score I'll take what I can get.
> 
> Not bad for an ACC D.



Hows that for a season highlight and recruiting tool....


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> thats funny stuff right there buddy!



6-6 last year against the SEC
10 teams bowl eligible

If pitted head to head...the ACC top teams would lose the majority to SEC's top teams, but ACC middle tier vs SEC middle tier, we win the majority.

Take off the rose colored glasses and see that the SEC isn't infallible.  It has some of the best teams in the country...but the SEC has it's share of losers too.  

Not taking anything away from UF, BAMA, UGA or LSU...but where's the depth after them?


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 14, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> 6-6 last year against the SEC
> 10 teams bowl eligible
> 
> If pitted head to head...the ACC top teams would lose the majority to SEC's top teams, but ACC middle tier vs SEC middle tier, we win the majority.
> ...



Auburn, UT, Ole Miss....Wouldn't necessarily call them losers. Maybe had a bad year last year (AU,UT) but definitely not losers or bottom feeders. UT has the skills to be a top 3 SEC team IMO, just not sold on the coach. Same for Auburn. Ole Miss is picked as a dark horse SEC winner and BCS hopeful. Vandy will be an improved team this year, I firmly believe. USCe is never a push-over team with Spurrier at the helm. He puts up a fight week in and week out. That leaves MSU and UK....


----------



## tjl1388 (Jul 14, 2009)

bullgator said:


> Hows that for a season highlight and recruiting tool....



Works better than a police blotter...


Not to bring up old hash here but the gates got rythm when that non-catch was ruled a catch.  It broke our backs.  My kids told me later that they thought daddy was possesed by the devil after that ref ruled it a catch.

I fully believe it is criminal that we don't play UF every year....no matter how bad you will beat us for the next few.


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 14, 2009)

BlackSmoke said:


> Auburn, UT, Ole Miss....Wouldn't necessarily call them losers. Maybe had a bad year last year (AU,UT) but definitely not losers or bottom feeders. UT has the skills to be a top 3 SEC team IMO, just not sold on the coach. Same for Auburn. Ole Miss is picked as a dark horse SEC winner and BCS hopeful. Vandy will be an improved team this year, I firmly believe. USCe is never a push-over team with Spurrier at the helm. He puts up a fight week in and week out. That leaves MSU and UK....



Going solely off of last year since this year hasn't been played yet...I would call Auburn and UT bottom dwellers.  USCe has been a perennial bottom dweller...even with Spurrier leading them.  They occasionally surprise folks, but I haven't seen any sign of them being a serious threat.  Vandy, Ole Miss, Kentucky & Arkansas were the middle teams last year...some glimmers of light, but not great by a long shot.

I'm not trying to take anything away from the SEC...because I see them as the top conference recently.  BUT...I don't think OVERALL that the ACC is really below them.  OVERALL...top to bottom...as in the whole conference.  The SEC is top heavy.  The ACC is balanced better than any conference out there right now.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 14, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Going solely off of last year since this year hasn't been played yet...I would call Auburn and UT bottom dwellers.  USCe has been a perennial bottom dweller...even with Spurrier leading them.  They occasionally surprise folks, but I haven't seen any sign of them being a serious threat.  Vandy, Ole Miss, Kentucky & Arkansas were the middle teams last year...some glimmers of light, but not great by a long shot.
> 
> I'm not trying to take anything away from the SEC...because I see them as the top conference recently.  BUT...I don't think OVERALL that the ACC is really below them.  OVERALL...top to bottom...as in the whole conference.  The SEC is top heavy.  The ACC is balanced better than any conference out there right now.



I can agree with that based off of last years performances  alone. But generally, a team like AU or UT will not stay down. Too much tradition and skill to stay at the bottom. Of course the USUAL bottom tier teams are Ark, Vandy, UK, MSU, and Ole Miss...but Ark is on the rise this year with Petrino at the helm, along with Vandy who could still go either way. They just don't have the serious playmakers on that team. Ole Miss took a highly touted TT team to the woodshed last year, and is favored to make a serious push for the West and a BCS game this year, so I wouldnt call them middle tier. I agree that USCe has been and probably always will be sub-par, but like you said, they play tough and always surprise some teams every year. And I will agree that the ACC as a whole is not that much of a difference, but like you said...no dominant teams with year in and year out talk of greatness. UNC was a shock last year. BC, Wake, FSU, Miami weren't spectacular. Tech won a big game against the Dogs, but their record didn't boast "incredible". Clemson fell on their face. NC State and Duke were horrible. UVA didn't do much at 5-7 overall. I see VT this year to be a player if they start the season off good in ATL. They were the only ACC team to win 10 games last year. But you do make a valid point of the parity in the conference, with 4 teams tied at 5-3 in conference play


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 14, 2009)

Gatorb said:


> i dont really believe this is true BUT lets say it was- are you saying you'd rather have a conference full of mediocre football teams that you KNOW are not going to step up to the next level of domination than a conference that year in and year out has 4 teams that are in the national championship conversation for the better part of the season???



Certainly not.  I expect FSU to be back on top mopping the field with the Gators in the next couple of years.  FSU has clearly fallen (and Miami too...though they weren't a member of the ACC during their greatness)...but the rest of the ACC has risen as well.  We aren't the basketball only conference anymore.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jul 14, 2009)

Chief...

You need to go back into your wigwam and smoke your pipe full of stuff!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Jul 14, 2009)

irishleprechaun said:


> Chief...
> 
> You need to go back into your wigwam and smoke your pipe full of stuff!



This from a Weiss fan...  Go ride a rainbow.


----------



## chadair (Jul 14, 2009)

ChiefOsceola said:


> We aren't the basketball only conference anymore.



yes they r


----------

